# Angeln in Side/Türkei



## punkarpfen (9. Juli 2006)

Ende Juni geht es für 2 Wochen nach Side. Natürlich soll auch eine Angel mot ins Gepäck.:m
Welche anglerischen Möglichkeiten gibt es dort? Mit welchen Methoden fängt man dort? Brauch man irgendwelche Papiere oder Erlaubnisscheine? Schon mal Danke für eure Tipps.#6


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (9. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Hallo punkarpfen, 

Schon wieder zurück aus Side?
Wie war es angeltechnisch?

Fahre ende August nach Karaburun und wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## ThomasRö (9. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Hm sehe ich wohl zu spät...
War letztes Jahr in Side! Fische... Fehlanzeige... was man so an Fischen gesehen hat war winzig... wird wohl sehr viel Raubbau betrieben...


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (10. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Gab es dort lokale Anbieter für Angelausflüge? Preise?


----------



## tidecutter (10. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

interssieren würde mich das ja auch. ich fahr nämlich dies jahr noch hin. hatte jedoch eigentlich tätigkeiten in der richtung ausgeschlossen. ABER man weiß ja nie!":q


----------



## punkarpfen (10. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Ich war da und habe die Angel zu Hause gelassen. Viele Türken Angeln im Fluß von Manavgat. Dort gibt es Forellen, die aus den Zuchten stammen. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt um die 10 Grad! Die Türken angeln dort meist mit 5 Ruten pro Person auf Grund. Ich konnte leider keinen Fang beobachten. Im Meer kann man sicherlich die typischen Mittelmeerfische fangen. In Side gibt es aber leider nicht viele Stellen (zu viele Sandstrände).


----------



## fishcat (10. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Hallo Boardies,

ich war da und hatte sogar die Angeln dabei !
Vor einiger Zeit gab es einen geilen Bericht in der Fisch & Fang, dort ging es um die fetten Aale im Fluß Manavgat.

Ich kann nur sagen, daß der Bericht absolut der Wahrheit entspricht, ich habe an einem Abend bis 24 Uhr mehr Aale gefangen als hier im Rhein in 2 Monaten.
Für die ganz Großen hatte ich aber leider nicht die richtigen  Köder dabei, Köderfische gingen nicht und Tauwürmer in der Türkei sind sehr sehr schwierig zu finden.
Würmer aus Deutschland mitzunehmen ist übrigens verboten, habe mich nach Rückkehr extra erkundigt.
Am besten auf dem Markt frische (!!!) Sardinen besorgen und ab 19:00 Uhr ansitzen.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Ich schubs das Thema mal in "Angeln in Europa", ich denke da ist es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Obwohl der Teil der Türkei ja schon zu Asien gehört...#h


----------



## gungor (9. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*



tidecutter schrieb:


> interssieren würde mich das ja auch. ich fahr nämlich dies jahr noch hin. hatte jedoch eigentlich tätigkeiten in der richtung ausgeschlossen. ABER man weiß ja nie!":q




hallo hier währe etwas http://www.adrasan-active-diving.com/

gruss


----------



## ingo39 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Angeln kann man in und bei side auf sehr unterschiedliche Art, z.B. im Meer mit Brot und schwimmer, allerdings kleine und kleinste Fische...

Ich war mit guide im Gebirge, zwar auch nicht erfolgreich aber super schöner Ausflug....

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2010/angeln-im-taurusgebirge.html


oder auch da

www.side-wandern.com 


gruß ingo


----------



## Siluro83 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Als ich mal dort war waren Meeräschen allgegenwärtig... kannste gut mit Weißbrot/Brotflocken befischen. Habe damals auch ein paar erwischt.


----------



## haigererangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

ich war letzes jahr da, an einem fluss (sehr kalt!!) war ne brücke und da standen viele toristen udn einige angler, die touristen warfen brot rein und richtige Haufen voller fische waren da zusehen, ab und zu mal richtig fette teile hochgekommen ansonsten nur kleinteile, die Angler haben dort das Angln glaub ich nicht wirklich verstanden, an der Hauptschnur ein 2er Hacken mit nem Brötchen am Hacken und reingeworfen, aber das brötchen flog beim wurf schon ab , war schon lustig da zuzugucken.. 
gefangen haben die natürlich nichts


----------



## JuriBz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

hi klink mich nu auch mal hir ein.

War vorheriges jahr im april in side /evrenseki und bin auch aufs angeln gekommen hab da zufällig nen vernatischen einheimischen angler getroffen (der verteibt da tagestausflüge/ lebte auch schon in Deutschland also konnte gut deutsch) meinte das angeln jedem frei is gibt da keine keine erlaubnissscheine oder so.

da hab ich mir füe ca.15€ ne kleine telerute zugelegt mit allem drum und dran und bin mit ihm mit, war nur so nen kleiner  fluss hatte keine große hoffnung aber hab doch nen kleinen schuppi gefangen. #:

der kollege da fährt oft in side am hafen angeln hat da auch schon größeres gefangen wollte mich auch mitnehm aber naja da fährt er immer früh wegen der arbeit und da wahr ich noch nich ganz......      #g

ich fahr in 3 wo wieder und werd mich mal dem brandungsangeln wiedmen mit blinker und wobbler evt auch mal nen pop up crab probieren. 


!ach noch was zu haigererangler 

hab das auch mitbekomm mit den krümeln die dachten immer abgefressen !
naja ich hab geknetet und stücken banane vom hotel mit reingemacht  das ging besser als bei denen.^^


----------



## haarp1988 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

ich war im jahr 2011 mit nem kumpel dort... hatte ne teleskoprute 2,4 m  max. 50 gr. wurfgewicht dabei mit ner quantum freilaufrolle
und 35er berkley-schnur.

also.... auf die kleinen fische vom steg aus hatte ich keine lust... einfach zu klein... 

hab mich nach ausflügen erkundigt aber sowas gibts net, nur zu nem karpfenteich mit babykarpfen...

dann hab ich gefragt wegen hochseefischen... das geht aber nur privat und unter 150 € pro person geht nix... das war uns aber zu dem zeitpunkt zu teuer...

wir waren dann auf nem ausflug mit dem boot und der kapitän meinte wir können gerne angeln... hab mir en wobbler draufgeschnallt und los gings...
naja strömung war zu heftig habs dann aufgegeben weil die rute dauerkrumm war... 

mein kollege hat sich von nem einheimischen eine "typisch türkisch qualität handrolle" mit hundertfach wiederverknoteter 60er oder 70er schnur in die hände drücken lassen...

hatten dann kurzzeitlichen sichtkontakt zu delfinen... 30 sekunden nachdem die wegwaren bekommt mein kollege ein biss auf einen waller-fz-blinker volles rohr kontakt und schnurbruch...

den dass es einenr von den delfinen war aber die würde ich nicht empfehlen zu blinkern... erstens power wie sau und dann die bullen...  ausserdem leute denkt an den guten alten flipper^^

wenn ich kohle gehabt hätte, wär ich mitgefahren für 150 € und hätte mir mal die gaudi gegeben^^  greetz michel


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

...jede Wette, dass da sicher kein Delphin auf den Waller-Blinker gebissen hat!! :q
Und klar, Angelschnur zum Schleppen auf dem Mittelmeer/draußen hat halt in der Regel 0,8 mm - 1,2 mm Stärke... alles andere reißt dem nach  auch ... :m - Schade, bei stärkerer Schnur hätte der Kollege was zu erzählen gehabt... so gab es nur ein Fisch-Piercing |supergri... aber egal,... nach spätestens einer Woche ist der Haken sicher auch gerostet /abgefallen...
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Wenn denn der Haken genauso billig war wie die Schnur. Delfin, ganz sicher nicht. Eher ein begleitjäger. Z.b. ein Thuna.


----------



## Dorschi1968 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Klink mich hier auch mal ein!
Werde jetzt am Mittwoch mal wieder nach Alanya fliegen und dort auch wieder Angeln!
Letztes Jahr habe ich erstmals eine Tour auf nem kleinen Fischerboot mit gemacht.Haben sehr primitiv gefischt,mit Handleine und billigen Oktopuss-Systemen. Diese wurden hinter dem Boot geschleppt und was soll ich sagen,wir haben sehr gut Thonine,eine kleine Thunfischart, gefangen.Waren die Schwärme erstmal gefunden,hats ordentlich gerappelt und die Eimer waren Ruck Zuck voll!!
Frisch vom Grill sind die Dinger ausgesprochen lecker!!!

Die Tour war zwar mit 50€ auch nicht gerade billig,aber man muss bedenken das die ganze Zeit geschleppt wurde und Diesel ist in der Türkei ja auch nicht gerade billig.....!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Side/Türkei*

Wenn du wüsstest was andere für einen Tag bezahlen, aber dann ist dsas auch kein Thonin sondern ein Thun.

Wolltest du jetzt irgendwas fragen, oder einfach die Erfahrun einklinken?


----------

